# Mass Airflow Sensor



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

dont 




end thread


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

but.......if you do........make sure you get the "tornado" to go with it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> but.......if you do........make sure you get the "tornado" to go with it!


If Billy Mays didn't advertise it, don't buy it!


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

he's dead so he cant advertise it, does anyone have a non snarky thought on this?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

It's junk, as many have said. Don't waste your money. MAF sensors READ airflow, not CAUSE airflow. :1poke:

It's the same company that makes those scam chips that claim +70hp and +40mpg...

There's been many threads on this company, use the search functions next time before posting please.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> It's junk, as many have said. Don't waste your money. MAF sensors READ airflow, not CAUSE airflow. :1poke:


While I don't think it's necessary to "upgrade", this MAF is meant to allow for more air to be read. So if you put a 100mm turbo on there that pushes 1000cfm, the stock MAF is going to max out and things may go boom.

However, to the OP, this part is listed for Camaro and would probably kill your car anyway. As beginning modders always do, they think the MAF is a problem and always try to screw with it. It's amazing how many people remove the MAF screens thinking that it causes restriction and then all of the sudden they're getting CEL's and bad performance. 

You don't need to upgrade you MAF, not with this car. If you really want to get some info, ask Vermon Tuning or Trifecta (maybe Jerry can chime in here).


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> While I don't think it's necessary to "upgrade", this MAF is meant to allow for more air to be read. So if you put a 100mm turbo on there that pushes 1000cfm, the stock MAF is going to max out and things may go boom.
> 
> However, to the OP, this part is listed for Camaro and would probably kill your car anyway. As beginning modders always do, they think the MAF is a problem and always try to screw with it. It's amazing how many people remove the MAF screens thinking that it causes restriction and then all of the sudden they're getting CEL's and bad performance.
> 
> You don't need to upgrade you MAF, not with this car. If you really want to get some info, ask Vermon Tuning or Trifecta (maybe Jerry can chime in here).


thanks for the thought out reply. 

this shows as being the same for the cruze and the camero. 
the idea with this is that it has the same internals as the stock maf just in a smaller package so that it does not restrict airflow as much. 
but thanks for the info, i'll check with Vermon Tuning or Trifecta before doing anything else.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

We are not trying to be snarky. Just telling you the facts: don't buy it. Some people myself included don't know how to say something without making a joke of it. Just don't buy it, it wont do anything for you the current MAF doesn't do.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You have double membership sir.

Just sayin


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

iKermit said:


> You have double membership sir.
> 
> Just sayin


isnt that the rt way to do it?

thanks again for the replys


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure, i think you may have paid twice?


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, paid for a year, before the year was up i paid for lifetime.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh i see, thanks for the membership support for the forum 

Also, Billy Mays still doesn't advertise it. Still a joke, it was a funny!


----------

